# Best dog probiotic?



## bridget246

Amazon.com: NaturVet Enzymes and Probiotics Digestive Tract Aid For Dogs and Cats: Pet Supplies

Amazon.com: Vetri-Mega Probiotic (120 Caps): Pet Supplies

http://www.amazon.com/Ultra-Pet-Products-Total-Biotics-Probiotics-8-Ounce/dp/B001BFFAVW/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1325872038&sr=8-10

http://www.amazon.com/Purina-Veterinary-Diets-Fortiflora-Sachets/dp/B001650NNW/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1325872038&sr=8-7 - It is costly 

http://www.amazon.com/Ark-Naturals-Gentle-Probiotic-Capsules/dp/B00005OMWM/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1325872038&sr=8-5 - This one seems great

Amazon.com: Probiotic Miracle Dog Probiotics for Dogs (360 servings): Pet Supplies - This one looks good to me too.

Any others that I'm missing can be included if you think it is better. I only linked the ones that listed their ingredients.


----------



## doggiedad

i only give my dog human grade probiotics.


----------



## 1605

bridget246 said:


> Amazon.com: NaturVet Enzymes and Probiotics Digestive Tract Aid For Dogs and Cats: Pet Supplies
> 
> Amazon.com: Vetri-Mega Probiotic (120 Caps): Pet Supplies
> 
> Amazon.com: Ultra-Pet Products Total-Biotics Powder Probiotics For Pets, 8-Ounce Jar: Kitchen & Dining
> 
> Amazon.com: Purina Veterinary Diets Fortiflora Canine, 30 Sachets Per Box: Pet Supplies - It is costly
> 
> Amazon.com: Ark Naturals Gentle Digest: Pet Supplies - This one seems great
> 
> Amazon.com: Probiotic Miracle Dog Probiotics for Dogs (360 servings): Pet Supplies - This one looks good to me too.
> 
> Any others that I'm missing can be included if you think it is better. I only linked the ones that listed their ingredients.


I would suggest going to your local pharmacy (or similar) & getting probiotics there. They are consistently LESS expensive than those that are marketed as "pet probiotics" and exactly the same. Especially when there are always sales on!

Getting them from pet-centric sources are far too expensive for the same products.


----------



## CoverTune

I just bought human ones at the pharmacy.. every morning I take out one capsule for me, and one for George, and he happily takes the capsule and crunches it up. What a wierdo. lol


----------



## westminsterthree

doggiedad said:


> i only give my dog human grade probiotics.


Does the one you give have Enterococcus Faecium? That one has been tested the most in dogs. Unless what you use is enterically coated I doubt it is doing anything.


----------



## 1605

westminsterthree said:


> Does the one you give have Enterococcus Faecium? That one has been tested the most in dogs. Unless what you use is enterically coated I doubt it is doing anything.


How is an enteric coating of any benefit on a probiotic, esp with a dog? The only forms of delivery (other than yogurt or similar) I've seen is capsules or gel caps.

Frankly, I've looked at the ingredient list on the "doggie probiotics" vs the "human probiotics" and they are usually the same. The only difference is the "doggie" version is much more expensive.


----------



## Liz

We use bovine colostrum and have seen great benefits plus it doesn't have to be refrigerated.


----------



## ShanniBella

Can someone name human grade brands they give there dogs? And how safe are they? I've been buying probiotics and enzymes from the wholistic pet in NH. If I can save a few bucks its always worth it if I can buy it from the drugstore. I like powder form so I can just add it in her food.


----------



## Liz

We use Colostrum Prime Life by Jarrow Formulas. 500 mg and 120 caps per bottle. My old guy gets one a day for immune system support because of his age, if we are dealing with an illness or infection the collies 50 - 80 pounds get 2 per day (up to 3 if necessary) and the shelties get half in the morning and half at night. I believe it was about $18.


----------



## 1605

At the risk of repeating myself: go to the drugstore I compare the prices to what you've been paying. You'll be SHOCKED at how less expensive it is! For example, at Walgreen's right now you can get 100 Nature's Bounty Acidophilus for $11.99. The last time I bought them it was a BOGO (buy one get one free).


----------



## Jerry Pardue

*Probiotic Products*

For cost, there is a product called Opti-Zyme which is made by Manna Pro. It comes in a three pound bag and for a sixty pound dog, would be fed at the rate of about a fourth of an ounce per day so there would be slightly less than 200 doses in a bag. The product is multi-species and should retail for about $12.00. The advantage to a product like this is it contains yeast cultures and probiotics and also several sources of each. 
The measurement of the strength is calculated by colony forming units(cfu) and this product has substantial strength. You can look at the analysis of the product at this link:

Nutritional Information | Manna Pro


----------



## westminsterthree

SubMariner said:


> How is an enteric coating of any benefit on a probiotic, esp with a dog? The only forms of delivery (other than yogurt or similar) I've seen is capsules or gel caps.
> 
> Frankly, I've looked at the ingredient list on the "doggie probiotics" vs the "human probiotics" and they are usually the same. The only difference is the "doggie" version is much more expensive.


There is only one strain of probiotic that shows any efficacy on dogs and that is EF. Unless it is coated properly, the probiotic will never get deep enough in the digestive tract to do any good. Human stomach acid is far less potent so it doesn't matter.

Overall all, probiotics are generally a waste of money when it comes to dogs. The best thing an owner can do is use a food with beet pulp or a pre-biotic like FOS. Either or both of these two will ensure the good bugs are maintained at high levels.

All the research done on probiotics has to do with dogs with diarrhea and frankly they seem to have a marginal benefit.


----------



## 1605

westminsterthree said:


> There is only one strain of probiotic that shows any efficacy on dogs and that is EF. Unless it is coated properly, the probiotic will never get deep enough in the digestive tract to do any good. Human stomach acid is far less potent so it doesn't matter.


A citation from a credible source would be useful.



> Overall all, probiotics are generally a waste of money when it comes to dogs. The best thing an owner can do is use a food with beet pulp or a pre-biotic like FOS. Either or both of these two will ensure the good bugs are maintained at high levels.
> 
> All the research done on probiotics has to do with dogs with diarrhea and frankly they seem to have a marginal benefit.


From what I have seen, beet pulp is used in lower quality foods as filler and to help offset the loose stool effect of poor ingredients because as a fibre, it helps harden stool. Nutritionally, it seems to have no benefit.


----------



## westminsterthree

SubMariner said:


> A citation from a credible source would be useful.
> 
> 
> 
> From what I have seen, beet pulp is used in lower quality foods as filler and to help offset the loose stool effect of poor ingredients because as a fibre, it helps harden stool. Nutritionally, it seems to have no benefit.


That is a typical response about beet pulp. The truth is beet pulp is perfect fiber for dogs and it is used in tiny quantities. A 40lb bag of dog food has about a coffee mug of beet pulp if that much. Read below. The footnotes are there. The best foods in fact use beet pulp. 

*"Beet pulp has been found to be an ideal source of moderately fermentable fiber. Fiber sources such as cellulose, bentonite, peanut hulls or soy bean hulls are poor sources because they are not very fermentable. The correct amount and type of fiber is necessary for a normal healthy digestive tract. There are bacteria in the normal healthy digestive track. These bacteria have the ability to ferment or digest certain types of fiber. The ideal fiber is partially fermentable or digestible, i.e., beet pulp. We want some fiber left to provide that bulk to the stool that is necessary for a healthy digestive system, but we also want some of the fiber to be digested by the bacteria. 1

Beet pulp in a diet encourages colonization of those bacteria which best ferment or digest that form of fiber and discourage those organisms which do not effectively ferment fiber. It so happens that many good bacteria that commonly inhabit the large intestines can deal with beet pulp ( Lactobacillus acidophilus and Enterococcus faecium are just two) and many pathogenic bacteria are not supported by its presence (Clostridium sp.,Salmonella sp. and e. coli)2.

Because beet pulp is an ideal food source for these good bacteria, they tend to overgrow potentially bad bacteria (pathogens and gas producers) and make the gut much more resistant to these harmful organisms. As a result of this digestive or fermentation process, vital nutrients called short chain fatty acids are produced which provide superior nutrition to the cells lining the large intestine enhancing their ability to function.

These short chain fatty acids (SCFA) are the key to a healthy and efficient digestive tract. The cells that line the intestinal track feed voraciously on SCFA. These cells have a high turnover rate and rely on SCFA to provide adequate nutrition. 3

That portion of beet pulp left after the fermentation of bacterial digestive process promotes ideal nutrient digestibility. The volume of stool is not excessive thus allowing the motility of the gut to move the nutrients along at a rate which assures maximum digestion and absorption.4

1. Buterwick, Maxwell. The effect of level and source of dietary fiber on 
food intake in the dog. Journal of Nutrition 1994 Vol. 124

2 Collins MD, Gibson Dr. Nutritional modulation of microbial ecology. American 
Journal of Clinical Nutrition 1998

3. Hallman JE, Moxley RA, et al. Cellulose, beet pulp and pectin/gum arabic 
effects on canine microstructure and histopathology. Veterinary Clinical 
Nutrition 1995;2:137-141

4. Albert s. Townshend DVM, Wellness for Life, Am Journal of Clinical 
Nutrition 2000
*

Even more:

*"Beet pulp gets its bad reputation undeservedly, which is the reason it's not listed under Ingredients to avoid on this site.

It is a gentle, beneficial source of fiber that is not only generally very well tolerated, but it also has specific properties that make it suitable as a source of nutrition for the beneficial bacteria that reside in the intestinal tract (in a supplement you would call this a "prebiotic"). The same people who malign beet pulp also often state rice bran is a better fiber supplement, but in truth it's a much harsher kind of fiber and may lead to vomiting and diarrhea in sensitive dogs or if it is used in too large amounts.

In all the time I have been consulting for dog owners on nutrition, I have actually not had a single case where I pinpointed beet pulp as the cause of problems, whereas the opposite is true for rice bran.

Almost all of the sugar is removed from the beet pulp, what's left is only about 1/5 the amount of sugar that you would find in a serving of fresh carrots of equal size. It is also colorless and does not make a dog's coat turn red, like urban legends claim.

The manufacturers of quality pet food do not include more than about 5% of beet pulp in their foods, which is enough to get the benefits of this fiber without it becoming nothing but a filler."
*

Dog Food Project


----------



## Jerry Pardue

westminsterthree said:


> There is only one strain of probiotic that shows any efficacy on dogs and that is EF. Unless it is coated properly, the probiotic will never get deep enough in the digestive tract to do any good. Human stomach acid is far less potent so it doesn't matter.
> 
> Overall all, probiotics are generally a waste of money when it comes to dogs. The best thing an owner can do is use a food with beet pulp or a pre-biotic like FOS. Either or both of these two will ensure the good bugs are maintained at high levels.
> 
> All the research done on probiotics has to do with dogs with diarrhea and frankly they seem to have a marginal benefit.


And how is it that you have access to all the research done on probiotics pertaining to dogs? You clearly must have missed some important work done in the labs at Diamond V and at the University of Helsinki by Dr. Rinkinen. At Helsinki, they tested with positive results on manipulation of different probiotic substances and their adhesion to the intestinal walls of canine. Mininna Rinkinen and a team of other scientists also have done numerous other projects regarding the health effects in regards to lactic acid production and the use of alternate specie probiotics, including human, and their improved reaction in canine. Also, many laboratory projects have found tremendous advantages of using mannan oligosacharides, which is a yeast derivitive in the prevention of the colonization of pathogens in the canine intestines. The benefits of this yeast extract is reduced early mortality, heavier weaning weights, and better immune system response.

You were right in that probiotics probably have little effect during a full break of scours or diarrhea, but probiotics and yeast cultures have significant effectives in repopulating gut bacterium and stimulating beneficial results in improving digestive process and let's not forget reduced flatulence in many species of animals. Beet pulp is a good source of fiber but, there are many good souces of fiber that will also maintain intestinal health. Some of those are advantageous because they do not carry as much sugar content as beet pulp does.


----------



## westminsterthree

Jerry Pardue said:


> And how is it that you have access to all the research done on probiotics pertaining to dogs? You clearly must have missed some important work done in the labs at Diamond V and at the University of Helsinki by Dr. Rinkinen. At Helsinki, they tested with positive results on manipulation of different probiotic substances and their adhesion to the intestinal walls of canine. Mininna Rinkinen and a team of other scientists also have done numerous other projects regarding the health effects in regards to lactic acid production and the use of alternate specie probiotics, including human, and their improved reaction in canine. Also, many laboratory projects have found tremendous advantages of using mannan oligosacharides, which is a yeast derivitive in the prevention of the colonization of pathogens in the canine intestines. The benefits of this yeast extract is reduced early mortality, heavier weaning weights, and better immune system response.
> 
> You were right in that probiotics probably have little effect during a full break of scours or diarrhea, but probiotics and yeast cultures have significant effectives in repopulating gut bacterium and stimulating beneficial results in improving digestive process and let's not forget reduced flatulence in many species of animals. Beet pulp is a good source of fiber but, there are many good souces of fiber that will also maintain intestinal health. Some of those are advantageous because they do not carry as much sugar content as beet pulp does.


I did mention FOS/MO and beet pulp together. FOS/MO is a good ingredient, but beet pulp has a form of FOS/MO in it. FOS/MO/GOS and chickory/inulin are all very good ingredients in dog food but they are not fiber.

There is no other source of fiber including psyllium that selectively feeds good over bad bacteria. Not that I am aware of.

As far as sugar goes that amount is 20% of what is in carrots per gram and in dog food the amount of beet pulp is tiny, tiny, tiny.

In most dog foods beet pulp fiber is about half of total fiber, so 1.5% - 2%. The amount is equal to one cup of beet pulp in a 40lb bag of food. The sugar amount is completely meaningless.

As far as adding probiotics, the only clinical research deals with specially coated Enterococcus Faecium on dogs with dysentery and its was somewhat helpful. There is no evidence that is helps a normal healthy dog.

Would it hurt adding probiotics, no clearly not, but its not worth the time or money and using human products is a total waste.

FOS, MO and Beet Pulp are proven in study after study to the job safely. The purpose of my post was to inform one of the members that what he/she was saying about beet pulp was totally wrong.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi

I only know that I've used certain probiotics meant for dogs and they have worked for my dogs. Vetri Mega Probiotics were given to me by my holistic vet when one of my Cavs, Laverne, came down with a bacterial infection in her gut. She was also given antibiotics. They worked great and I've been giving them to all the dogs since. It does have 200 mg prebiotic in it. I've also tried Wholistic Pet Digest All Plus (which has enzymes and probiotics, but no prebiotic I believe). It works pretty well, too, though it doesn't have a prebiotic in it. Ark Naturals Gentle Digest (pre and probiotics) works pretty good and Eagle Pack Holistic Solutions (which has enzymes/pre and probiotics) works pretty good, too. I try to use a probiotic that contains a prebiotic. I also prefer a supplement with the NASC seal on it.


----------

